# Series A/C motor controller help



## jimberry3 (May 11, 2009)

Hello,

I have a thread in the technical discussion forum (not quite sure which forum is the correct one) about asking for help with a hybrid motor controller for a project we are doing. I don't want to double post, So I am asking if the great minds here might take a look at it and see if they have an answer. It is about a series A/C hybrid motor controller. I need something similar to the netgain EMIS system (which is now defunct according to George Hamstra) but for an A/C motor. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------

